# Where to buy vivarium plants?



## Rshin (May 13, 2010)

Are there any major stores that sell vivarium plants? If so please let me know. ty


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out the sponsors on this site . . . there are quite a few and an amazing variety at each!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

New England Herpetoculture - Plants

John


----------



## nmcobra98 (Mar 1, 2010)

Try Dartfrog Megastore

Jason was amazingly helpful and has a great selection.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Most of the sponsors found here Dendroboard.com - Sponsors Have plants offered that are suitable for vivariums. Another spot to check is Plant-Cuttings.com Antone has some seriously sweet stuff!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I have purchased plants from everyone mentioned here , and all came in amazing ! Support our sponsers !!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

nathan said:


> I have purchased plants from everyone mentioned here , and all came in amazing ! Support our sponsers !!!!!


I agree. I've purchased plants from several of the sponsors and all were very healthy plants.


----------



## Rshin (May 13, 2010)

Is there any plant species that would vine along my backround, yet would not grow out of control or get too big?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Creeping fig (_Ficus pumila_) is a popular background cover. Any vining plant will need to be trimmed periodically, but creeping fig won't get huge and way out of control like pothos.


----------

